# My newest muscial project: Treasure Box.



## Arapala (Sep 8, 2009)

So a few days ago i start a little solo project. It's just old time influenced, expremental folk band. Check it out if you like, i think some people will like it on here.

"I started this project based around the idea that music can be simple. Anyone can make and record their own music. So with that, one night i gathered up all the instruments i own, and set up an old computer of mine. Now i am recording my own music using free software, and an old computer microphone that came with my first computer in 1995. I encourage you to do the same. Currently i am working on making my first release, call Swamp Mountain. Stay tuned for more songs."

Check it out here on Myspace.

Download all my music for free here: Free File Hosting Made Simple - MediaFire


----------



## maemovesmadlyon (Mar 5, 2010)

This is great music. I love it. :]


----------

